# Best Dirt Cap



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Look in the Yellow pages for a sand blasting yard. This is in 40# bags for about $15.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/album.php?albumid=14281&pictureid=52570

A few of the mom & pop type pet shops carry it in smaller bags.
This may be an alternative, but not cheap. But I mainly gave it because it has a substrate calculator on it once you clic on any particular sub material.
http://www.substratesource.com/?p=products&c=s


----------



## xmpjx (May 31, 2015)

People have good results with all the materials you've listed as a cap. I will say, if you choose sand do not get a light colored sand, definitely get black like you've mentioned. Find something that will hide the "mess" so you aren't cleaning everyday. (i have tan sand in half my aquarium, not as a cap, it's a pain) 

I quite like National Geographics substrates. They have a small sized gravel that I quite like as a cap. Petsmart sells it if you're interested in checking it out. 

Personally, I prefer gravel as a substrate and cap due to mulm being able to settle into it and not sit on top. Although if I set up a new aquarium with better flow at the substrate I might choose sand, then more gunk would get sucked into the filter and out of the tank. 

It's about what you want, many different ways are successful. Good luck!


----------



## Fishinfreak (Mar 29, 2014)

Raymond S. said:


> Look in the Yellow pages for a sand blasting yard. This is in 40# bags for about $15.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/album.php?albumid=14281&pictureid=52570
> 
> A few of the mom & pop type pet shops carry it in smaller bags.
> ...


The link didn't work for me (its probably just cause I'm on my phone), but if this is Black Diamond Blasting Sand I know I can get some at a supply store near me for about the same price.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

I use Safe T Sorb oil absorbent a 40lb bag from Tractor Supply is like $6 or so.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/safe-t-sorb-oil-absorbent-40-lb-ca-prop-65-compliant

A 40lb bag will do a 40b tank.


----------



## EdC (Aug 29, 2015)

I have some red fluorite gravel. Would that make a decent cap? Should provide extra nutrients, while also allowing wastes to sift down, correct? Of course it looks awful, but I can deal with that.


----------

